# Tikka T3 "set" trigger



## huntertrav (Apr 1, 2007)

I noticed in the manual of my Tikka T3 Lite that the trigger can be "set" to act like a hair trigger by pushing the trigger forward to "set" it. I tried pushing it ahead and nothing happens. Is it just certain models that have that or what. I probably wont use that feature anyway....just curious about it.

Thanks for any help


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

the way i understand it is you have to order that option for the trigger. the t3 lite is just the normal 2-4 pound adjustable trigger. not the one youre wondering about.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

brian_huber would be correct.


----------

